# NISSAN FSMs



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.zeroyon.com/TheSite/techservice.html

dont know if this is posted here yet or not but if not this should be stickied! :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

nice find man


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61429


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61429


sorry im new


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

s'all good... at least your trying to help/contribute  :thumbup:


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm assuming nobody will order one but I got my '90 FSM for $90 shipped from the ad in the back of my owners manual (I guess they were only $35 back in '90). The online .pdf versions are nice to have a copy, but nothing beats having an actual book to lay on top of the strut tower to look at while your working. Plus I figured it's my way of showing support.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah I got the RB fsm book and also the 1989 240sx FSM book. you are completely right. Having a book on your lap, strut tower etc while your working is alot better. Printing shit over and over sucks


----------

